# Source for DIY T-Slot or T-Track rails, gunnel track system



## DaleH (Mar 25, 2016)

Found this on Amazon, $15 for 48" of aluminum T-Track you could mount on your gunnels to slide and/or position rod holders and other fishing accessories around. The design uses the head of a 1/4"-20 hex head bolt slid into the track as the fastener. 

https://www.amazon.com/Orange-Aluminum-OA7150-48-T-track/dp/B00VS25W66/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1458920213&sr=8-2&keywords=t-track+aluminum

Not sure I'm going to add some, but a recent post got me to thinking if there was any DIY options out there, vs. the boat makers like Tracker, Lund and CrestLiner who have their own versions as OEM installs.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 25, 2016)

... note it looks to be a pretty hefty extrusion and I imagine it might not work too well (too rigid) on some arching and/or twisting hull features.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 25, 2016)

www.8020.net is another one.


----------



## DaleH (Mar 25, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> https://www.8020.net is another one.


*Which product?* I didn't see any T-slot extrusions when looking around.

FYI, here's an eBay source for that track I pictured where the cost is just over $20 for the 48" track. Not too bad!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 25, 2016)

A year or so ago, I bought some of this extrusion







https://smile.amazon.com/80-20-Series-T-Slotted-Extrusion/dp/B001F0K4JG?ie=UTF8&keywords=80%2020%20extrusion&qid=1458922312&ref_=sr_1_11&sr=8-11

My plan was to use it on my kayak(s). Never got around to it. I did, recently, use a small piece to make an adjustable transducer holder for my new hull. Since I haven't had it out more than once, and it needs some adjustments, I haven't posted anything about it prior to this thread.

I had to slightly round the galvanized bolt heads to let them slide easily. I can see from the unit that Dale H posted, that that extrusion has a flat bottom and would probably work better. richg99


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 25, 2016)

Under shop; framing options; t-slotted options


----------

